# What is wrong with my electric water heater



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Lets say for discussion we have a lady who owns a condo and a 40 gal electric water heater under the A.C unit. She complains that her water is too hot but the thermostat is set at a low setting and when i go to test the temp its always around 120 degrees but she says somtimes it will be 150 degrees.......lets say I bought her a thermometer. 

So whats wrong with the heater? I may or may not have a reward for the one who solves this problem.:thumbup: Your only allowed one response to be entered into the sweepstakes:thumbup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

got any popcorn :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thermal stacking.

Now where's that popcorn smilie...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats a posssible..... any other answers?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You could have a faulty thermostat but seeing you mentoned the AC I am sure that must have some thing to do with the answer you are looking for. :blink:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Thats a posssible..... any other answers?


Under the A/C unit has something to do with the problem.
I would guess that some how cool air is [lack of a better word]
screwing up the thermostat settings. Just like a on at dusk lamp,
when the light is reflected into the eye. Off, On -- Off, On. Or a sloan valve auto flush looking into a mirror.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

He must be saying that the AC is cooling off the tank.....highly unlikely


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Well the thermostats are behind the metal cover and they are insulated. Seems like that would be enough. I dont think a possible cause could be the a.c unit.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Could be the thermostat is not fully seated against the tank. Not sure what the AC unit has to do with it though...........hmmmmmmm
But my first guess would be stacking from short cycling the heater


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

:drink:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

She has a 2nd water hater that your not aware of tied into the same distro line, the temp you read is coming from the water heater with the stats are lower, off and on again problem.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> :drink:


I think RSP is correct. She's a drunk and 120 just feels like 150.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> :drink:


lol. me too. What a first day on the job for me it was.
Back to the water heater, was it dual element and dual t-stat?


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

BTW in my 31 years in the trade I have never seen a water heater set under an AC unit:whistling2:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Piperat said:


> BTW in my 31 years in the trade I have never seen a water heater set under an AC unit:whistling2:


Come to florida and stay in a condo. I'm sure you'll see it then. Sometimes you have to remove the filter when you solder.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Piperat said:


> BTW in my 31 years in the trade I have never seen a water heater set under an AC unit:whistling2:


Plento them here.....Oh and if you ever find one and decide to use your torch......be sure to remove the a.c filter in the bottom of the a.c unit.....they go up like jet fuel:yes:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Condensate running inside the insulation cooling off the thermostat contact area.......

I dunno. You wouldn't say it was under an A/C if it didn't have something to do with it.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

The heat from the ac unit when running warms up the water in the top of the water heater? I give up, back to my dr. g autopsy tv show


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just set 24 40 gallon lowboys under some ac units. Didn't we plasctique man?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

My guess, a runaway thermostat. Is there heat recovery on A/C unit connected to W/H?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So what was wrong with it TM?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

The answer was stacking. greenplumber got it first and so did MATTTTTTTTT.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> The answer was stacking. greenplumber got it first and so did MATTTTTTTTT.


 
OK Stacking is the answer. Now was the stacking caused by a control problem or the way the owner was using hot water? Until Bradford White change control mauufactures. I had alot of heaters going out on ECO.

My neighbor had one. I went in a replaced the lower thermostat. Next day call came in had to push the botton again. I went back, on check out as to the problem again -- I just happened to check the wire connections on the upper control. I could get a turn out of all the bolts very easily. Problem solved. On all water heater checkouts and those installed after that we always go over the factory installed screws. On all control and element connections.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Just set 24 40 gallon lowboys under some ac units. Didn't we plasctique man?


Looks like the old ones ended up on craigslist......http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/mat/1913793446.html

Or is this the guy?........http://tallahassee.craigslist.org/mat/1901000139.html

Its the same guy.....:laughing:


----------

